#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  API RP 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries, please.

## Kot

Upload share API RP 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries, please.

See More: API RP 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries, please.

----------


## DORIO

OK, I will!

----------


## adelnifoo

> Upload share API RP 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries, please.



dear Kot, hope this will answer your request for API RP 2001,
 :Cool: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## nouses

hi everybody
I missed the site for a while because I was busy and my first contribution is "guidelines for fire protection in chemical, petrochemical...
here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nouses

hi 
sorry I didn't see it it is posted elsewhere

----------


## balasubbu

Dear friend,

You can get from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## Stev003

Could anybody upload this book again? 

The previous link doesn't exist anymore.

Thank you in advance!

----------


## mohsenkalantar

API 2001 : 2005

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

API 2001 : 2005

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Stev003

> API 2001 : 2005
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you so much!

----------


## akbavra

Hi,

You can get the latest code at below mentioned link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cvz240159

Dear akbavra,

I search "API RP 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries" in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] some minute ago, but a don't see it.

Where is it, can you help me?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## cvz240159

Dear akbavra,

I search "API RP 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries" in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] some minute ago, but a don't see it.

Where is it, can you help me?



Thanks in advance.See More: API RP 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries, please.

----------

